# my new 110gal finished "pics"



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

let me know what you people think about the set up i have african mbuna cichlids "lake Malawi" thanx for replys


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

another


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

one more


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice tank, but my constructive criticism is to make more caves and get rid of the skull, but thats just my opinion becuase i've always hated non-natural looking tanks.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> Nice tank, but my constructive criticism is to make more caves and get rid of the skull, but thats just my opinion becuase i've always hated non-natural looking tanks.


 yea im going to put more caves in and as far as the skull i like it ,lol,,so i have to keep it thanx for the reply


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that is a sweet tank, if it was my tank i would get rid of the plants and get more rocks it will look more authentic, mbuna means rock dwelling fish.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

sweet tank, it looks all nice and innocent then u see that skull lol


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

thanx alot people for all the replys ,all replys or welcome keep them comeing i like to hear all advice


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nice ass tank!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet tank
and the skull aint that bad 
i personally dont like it


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice tank


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

When algae and tank slime starts growing on the skull, it will look cooler.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

nice tank.

the fish look good to.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looks great!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

thanx so much for all replys,,,mike


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

User said:


> When algae and tank slime starts growing on the skull, it will look cooler.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Pmemo said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > When algae and tank slime starts growing on the skull, it will look cooler.
> ...


 yea i hear that ,,hehe,,but in time its new


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Cooool







U did great dawg


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great job


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

man thanx again people for all the great comments on my tank set up ,im adding more caves this week and then i think im done ,well thanx to all again for great info and all,,YOU PEOPLE ARE KILLER


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

nice!







but the skull sucks







i dont like non-natural elements either.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup i hear you some didnt like it ether but to eaches own you know all good


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice decoration and fish


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ok all im getting rid of the skull its going into my rhom tank ,,,,pics this weekend so all good


----------

